# Remington 496 powder ramset



## rbul (Apr 9, 2008)

I purchased a used 496 which uses .27 charges which I have.

I could not get it to fire so I sent it to a repair shop specializing in these devices.

The repair facility assured me the "nailer" as I think of it, works fine.

I still can't fire it & do not believe the trigger mechanism "snaps".

I pull the barrel fully extended then pull it back into the gun, press it hard into the surface being nailed and nothing fires.
Yes I have inserted the fastener and have inserted the charge strip upward until the bottom of the strip is flush to the handle bottom as the directions indicate.

Is there a certain procedure I am not following?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never used that model, considered taking it back to have them demo how to use it?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Does it click when you pull the trigger? Sometimes that first shot won't line up just right, many times that first shot just got pulled on through, that is about the only down side to that ramset as far as I know. If the gun don't click then something is wrong elsewhere.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you pressing hard enough to depress the tip? If you don't depress the tip the gun will not fire.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

also if your shot has been sitting around for a while in a damp area they wont fire


----------

